# Topics > Robotics > Transforming robots, self-transforming robots, polymorphic robots, self-reconfigurable robots >  Humvee Bioloid from JK Han

## Airicist

Author - JK Han

----------


## Airicist

Real Transformer - Bioloid

Uploaded on Jul 19, 2007

----------


## Airicist

Real transformer NO C.G. upgrade version - Humvee Bioloid

 Uploaded on Aug 16, 2007




> This time I'll show you the second real transformer called Humvee Bioloid.
> It improved on a design and a motion, I think, compared with the first version.
> Just turn up the volume and enjoy the video.

----------

